# Go backs, reshop, stays and remodel



## Angular Momentum (Jul 28, 2021)

Our remodel started. Currently began at guest services. Go back bis are gone.

My question is how does your store deal with reshop and strays and if you went through remodel what did that look like around reshopping?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> Our remodel started. Currently began at guest services. Go back bis are gone.
> 
> My question is how does your store deal with reshop and strays and if you went through remodel what did that look like around reshopping?


You just have to work with GM and make sure they know reshop has to get out quickly. I would try to still get small bins if you can


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 28, 2021)

We use the triple-tier carts for reshop.  And doing reshop while remodel is going on is hard - things move and no one knows where anything is. Seems like a good time for your DBOs to get with it on picking up their reshop - they'll still know where things go in their own areas.


----------



## Caliwest (Jul 28, 2021)

DbO s now pickup beginning of shift and after lunch. We have to sort it ourselves a bit because gs tm don't scan items they just eyeball and guess toss....toss that got me defecting about a dozen items due to leaking merchandise, as well as,  explaining that 'repacks are not reshop and push is not reshop'..so please do not let tm s put those items in reshop.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 28, 2021)

I have the front end team pushing gobacks onto the floor. All gobacks from the lanes and guest services. It is killing us. My SD is weirdly stuck on the idea my team can do more... as if they don't have enough to do...

Anyone else have guest advocates push reshop?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> I have the front end team pushing gobacks onto the floor. All gobacks from the lanes and guest services. It is killing us. My SD is weirdly stuck on the idea my team can do more... as if they don't have enough to do...
> 
> Anyone else have guest advocates push reshop?


We push reshop if and only if there is truly nothing else for us to do, which is rare but does happen later at night sometimes.

this doesn’t include bullseye reshop Ofc as that is 100% our responsibility


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 28, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> I have the front end team pushing gobacks onto the floor. All gobacks from the lanes and guest services. It is killing us. My SD is weirdly stuck on the idea my team can do more... as if they don't have enough to do...
> 
> Anyone else have guest advocates push reshop?


We do when it’s slow but they’re equally likely to dump it on a back end as they are to put it away.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 29, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> I have the front end team pushing gobacks onto the floor. All gobacks from the lanes and guest services. It is killing us. My SD is weirdly stuck on the idea my team can do more... as if they don't have enough to do...
> 
> Anyone else have guest advocates push reshop?



We've been doing that recently because we're getting a massive amount of hours for the front end. We have 4 or 5 TMs scheduled for drive ups at a time these days. That's needed for peak hours, but for most of the day they'd just be sitting around if not given something else to do. They'll help at the front first. But, we often already have a cart attendant, plenty of cashiers, and double coverage at the service desk. So, reshop it is because GM is struggling hard with BTS freight and pulls.

I have no idea where all these front end hours came from. Up until maybe a month or two ago we've always had a skeleton crew up there outside of Q4.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 29, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> We've been doing that recently because we're getting a massive amount of hours for the front end. We have 4 or 5 TMs scheduled for drive ups at a time these days. That's needed for peak hours, but for most of the day they'd just be sitting around if not given something else to do. They'll help at the front first. But, we often already have a cart attendant, plenty of cashiers, and double coverage at the service desk. So, reshop it is because GM is struggling hard with BTS freight and pulls.
> 
> I have no idea where all these front end hours came from. Up until maybe a month or two ago we've always had a skeleton crew up there outside of Q4.


Huh, we seem to be better staffed as well, I'm not sure if our hours increase though. I took over scheduling a while ago. My etl modifies and then I modify again. 

I just thought we got better at scheduling. I'll have to go see if our hours did increase. 

The rumblings of stabilization and a push to that makes has always struck me as Targets plan to think of talent differently. 

This is all speculation, but I always had this beef with payroll. I wonder if because of Amazon's tendency to overwork and they way they treat their employees has make corporate realize it can do better???


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 29, 2021)

Where is your temp guest service at? It should be temp somewhere at the front of the store just like you would have guest service still up.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 29, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> I have the front end team pushing gobacks onto the floor. All gobacks from the lanes and guest services. It is killing us. My SD is weirdly stuck on the idea my team can do more... as if they don't have enough to do...
> 
> Anyone else have guest advocates push reshop?



Yep. For whatever reason and I really don’t care why, our staffing for front end has been more than adequate lately. So I always pull the cashier who has the most sales floor experience to run go-backs bc we currently have maybe 1 closing expert on a given night and it’s just too much for them to do, especially since they are usually finishing freight too.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 29, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Where is your temp guest service at? It should be temp somewhere at the front of the store just like you would have guest service still up.


They cut our desk in half and cut our OPU/drive up space is half. We are just outside the opu hold that took over wild fable. 

When fulfillment pushes up their carts and drive ups are going crazy and the desk has a line there can be like 10 carts and 15 people running throughout that space. 

Our esim, crc, salvage, and other bins are inside the OPU hold. We are struggling with space.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 29, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> Yep. For whatever reason and I really don’t care why, our staffing for front end has been more than adequate lately. So I always pull the cashier who has the most sales floor experience to run go-backs bc we currently have maybe 1 closing expert on a given night and it’s just too much for them to do, especially since they are usually finishing freight too.


Very similar to what we are doing. What about the strays from the floor. Does your front end team handle that as well?


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 29, 2021)

Yep. Everything. And like you, our team is tasked with doing waaaay more than we should bc as I’ve mentioned before it’s an IGS model which is already intense.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 29, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> They cut our desk in half and cut our OPU/drive up space is half. We are just outside the opu hold that took over wild fable.
> 
> When fulfillment pushes up their carts and drive ups are going crazy and the desk has a line there can be like 10 carts and 15 people running throughout that space.
> 
> Our esim, crc, salvage, and other bins are inside the OPU hold. We are struggling with space.


When I temper guest service I cut it in half , I gave them 4 registers only and set it up as it was . I moved opu in swim and closed it with moveable walls . So no one would be in each other’s way


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 30, 2021)

During remodel we had 3-tiers behind whatever GS was using for GS at the time. During it's temporary move, it got pretty crowded and difficult to maneuver the 3 tiers out, but we did it.

It wasn't very long, in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Aug 3, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You just have to work with GM and make sure they know reshop has to get out quickly. I would try to still get small bins if you can


While I was managing remodels - When guest services was being done, each hour the backroom team would come up and get the reshop and add it to the caf pulls.

Not sure if this is still a viable means but it did work extremely well when I was doing it.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 3, 2021)

I miss having a backroom team.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 3, 2021)

Spot does have guest ambassadors who take guests through the store to find stuff. They do reshop during downtime.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 5, 2021)

Yeah the ambassadors should be keeping it nice and clean. What are yours doing? Get them under front end if they're not, you need them.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 6, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot does have guest ambassadors who take guests through the store to find stuff. They do reshop during downtime.


I want one for our store!


----------



## Angular Momentum (Aug 6, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot does have guest ambassadors who take guests through the store to find stuff. They do reshop during downtime.


We were told we weren't allowed to use them for anything! I'll have to check if that was an oversight


----------



## DBZ (Aug 7, 2021)

Our brand ambassador doesn't do anything except walk around the store. She is supposed to greet guests. She isn't supposed to backup or do reshop.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 7, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Our brand ambassador doesn't do anything except walk around the store. She is supposed to greet guests. She isn't supposed to backup or do reshop.


ASANTS strikes again!


----------

